# 1/4 Scale Monster Truck Made in the USA!



## JR.Quarterscale (Oct 5, 2009)

Check it out ! :thumbsup:

https://youtu.be/NHmSM5gU0g8


----------



## _sOnGoKu_ (Aug 10, 2016)

nice one,, looks like half jeep half hummer xD


----------



## Cander (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks fun! Might try to build myself one of these


----------



## enginesjohn (Jun 16, 2017)

You're right, Cander, I want to have one.


----------

